# Cheap Shells



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd sure like to find out where the "skybusters" are buying their cheap shells cause I know the cost of what I'm using and I sure can't afford to take those 100-150 yard shots. 

Must have been a good sale at Walmart during the off season. Guess we can only hope they run out of the cheap ones and have to pay real money to replenish their stock. Maybe then they will think twice about skybusting. 

I doubt it though.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Skybusting, 100 yard archery shots, 300 yard shots with a smoke pole, 1000 yard shots with a rifle... All the same guys and they know not what they do...:-?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I've always wanted to tell those guys that I'd be willing to buy them a box of clays to shoot at if they want to shoot their guns that **** bad. There have always been skybusters but this year I've seen guys take honest 100-120 yard shots at birds that were just trucking through, I can't fathom that logic. I think maybe it's a generation of hunters raised on youtube videos that don't realize that the camera makes the birds look much farther away than they really are.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

It seems that sky busting is increasing. It used to be limited to dike hunters. And I understand most ducks increase in altitude as they fly over the dikes. But lately I have noticed it has moved into the boat hunters. We went out on sat and we went way out where normally not many people go. But we did find four other groups. One has placed about 10 dz decoys in front of them. Well as the day went on I watched in amazement as this group shot at evey flock in the air. I didn't matter 100yd or 300yd if it was flying they shot at it. Needless to say not a good day for the rest of the people out there.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

I've seen the same thing Hoopermat, its not just people on the dike, but those out in the marsh. Guess we will have to wait for bad weather and maybe the "popcorn poppers" won't be out in droves like they are now.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Soneone should set up a stand in the parking lots and sell shotgun shells to all the skybusters.....bet they would make some $$$ fast. Might be a good way for the folks at DNR to make some well needed extra money too!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I remember doing a cleanup at FB a few years ago. I couldn't believe all the Black Cloud wads on Center dike. I'd never seen them before and didn't recognize them. They must be magic, especially given their price. I'm going to be using a 20 gauge a lot this year, 30 yards and under.


----------



## K Lark (Sep 13, 2013)

yuppie scum no,s no limmit when it come to buying shells;


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I hunt mostly during the week. And you don't see skybusting. So when I am out on the weekend it's with my kids. Every time we hear early and late shots and see the guys poping shot at 150. Even my kids know it's wrong and they call it out before I do. 

Might be a good business idea set up a stand at all WMA and sell shells and pattern masters.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Why not have a traveling shotgun shells sales boat, like a ice cream truck!:smile:


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

It's those new 4" shells to blame, the ones with the heat seeking payloads.


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

Rogers sporting goods usually has a case of shells for 100 shipped


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I know this is an old post, but I found some inexpensive shotgun shells today and I figured I would share. Walmart in Tooele has Xpert 3" 1 1/8 oz. # 3 shot for $8 a box. That's 80 bucks a case folks. They have a few boxes of the Federals, same load size for $8. Hypersonics for $17 and Blindside for $17. These are clearance items, and there are end stands full of the exact same ammo for full price. Thought I would let you know.


----------

